# Transferring money costs



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Do your banks charge to transfer from one bank to another. Wanted to transfer from La Caixa to Santander but there was a charge. Is this normal ? 

I’m not charged when paying goods via bank transfer 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

La Caixa charges for transfers to other banks, but not to other Caixa accounts.

I used to have a Santander account and they didn't charge, but that was a few years ago.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

Sabadell Charge 90 centimos for instant transfer between banks, zero if for next day.


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

blondebob said:


> Sabadell Charge 90 centimos for instant transfer between banks, zero if for next day.


90 cents for doing nothing. The banks must be stuffed for cash if they have started to charge for bank transfers.


----------



## Hepa (Apr 2, 2018)

Cash withdrawal, then cash deposit, no charge.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hepa said:


> Cash withdrawal, then cash deposit, no charge.


Some even charge for depositing cash these days, if you don't have an account there.


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

La Rural aka Caja de Granada aka a Million Other Names have started charging this month.

I was charged €1.50 for transferring €290 from my Rural account to the Ayuntamiento's Rural account. I tried working out why from their documentation but there are so many charges and levels that I gave up.

Maybe they want to skim profits from people who use banking apps to give money to their family and friends rather than use cash (for a meal or something).

I have an account with these people https://n26.com/en-es I'll have to start using it!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

blondebob said:


> Sabadell Charge 90 centimos for instant transfer between banks, zero if for next day.


It all depends what account you have.

We have the Sabadell Expansion account and aren't charged for ANYTHING.

If you don't want charges and don't want to deposit the minimum, get an online account - these are completely FREE


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

snikpoh said:


> It all depends what account you have.
> 
> We have the Sabadell Expansion account and aren't charged for ANYTHING.
> 
> If you don't want charges and don't want to deposit the minimum, get an online account - these are completely FREE


Yes my mistake for not saying that this is for basic savings accounts. I personally thought that 90 centimos was fair to guarantee instant transfer. 
Looked at the expansion account but thought that it was way too top heavy to be of any advantage. 
Our main account is at La Caixa which offers us very similar but without having to deposit €3,500 per month and have €75,000 minimum deposited with them in one of their savings products.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

blondebob said:


> Yes my mistake for not saying that this is for basic savings accounts. I personally thought that 90 centimos was fair to guarantee instant transfer.
> Looked at the expansion account but thought that it was way too top heavy to be of any advantage.
> Our main account is at La Caixa which offers us very similar but without having to deposit €3,500 per month and have €75,000 minimum deposited with them in one of their savings products.


I have a Sabadell Expansion account, and I only have to deposit a minimum of €700 per month. There is no requirement to have any savings product with them. The conditions don't appear to have changed since I opened the account, have just checked them.

https://www.bancsabadell.com/cs/Sat...y-account-without-bank-fees/1191346505022/en/


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

Lynn R said:


> I have a Sabadell Expansion account, and I only have to deposit a minimum of €700 per month. There is no requirement to have any savings product with them. The conditions don't appear to have changed since I opened the account, have just checked them.
> 
> https://www.bancsabadell.com/cs/Sat...y-account-without-bank-fees/1191346505022/en/


I must have somehow misinterpreted the info they gave me as seen below (can't see how though). And as detailed in my supplied link. 



*Expansión Account with Premium advantages
Zero-fee Salary Account for Personal Banking customers
Because when it is personal, the important thing ceases to be the bank. It’s you.


The Expansión Account is a salary account without bank fees or expenses and no minimum-term contract.

This is how to commence a long-lasting relation with you and manage your money with the utmost effectiveness and rigour.

We only ask that you maintain an average balance greater than 75,000 € in savings products. 

Or, if you prefer, you can acquire it by directly depositing your salary, pension or regular income (over 3,500 €) to start enjoying the advantages of this salary account.*

https://www.bancsabadell.com/cs/Sat...ansion-con-ventajas-Premium/6000006714279/en/


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

snikpoh said:


> It all depends what account you have.
> 
> We have the Sabadell Expansion account and aren't charged for ANYTHING.
> 
> If you don't want charges and don't want to deposit the minimum, get an online account - these are completely FREE


Be careful with Sabadell, they have a made up, no use for anything, charge for Expansion Business accounts which seems to be charged based on how much you have in the account.

They also changed my account without notice (they claimed they sent a letter) to a different account because I didn't pay a certain amount into my account for a few months but again.. a new rule that they didn't tell me about.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

blondebob said:


> I must have somehow misinterpreted the info they gave me as seen below (can't see how though). And as detailed in my supplied link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe the difference is in the "with Premium Advantages" bit? I don't think I have any of those, just as well as they seem to be very expensive.


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

Another thing in all this is that the banks here have been pushing their customers to move away from cheques and cash by charging and restricting when you can use them to pay bills.

The bank I had before was telling all the customers who wanted to pay the monthly community that they can only pay in cash on certain days and they should move to paying by transfers. So now it looks like they will have to pay a charge for that.

I guess direct debits are still free at the moment.


----------



## vikingred (Jan 5, 2019)

Lynn R said:


> I have a Sabadell Expansion account, and I only have to deposit a minimum of €700 per month. There is no requirement to have any savings product with them. The conditions don't appear to have changed since I opened the account, have just checked them.
> 
> https://www.bancsabadell.com/cs/Sat...y-account-without-bank-fees/1191346505022/en/


They are a bit cheeky though. I pay 1000 euros in every month and also have a strong balance. They charged me 35 euros this month as I deposited on 27th Sept and they said it should be before 24th September. I was quite annoyed. Guess I will be ok for October then...lol..


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

What kind of interest does this Sabadell expansion account pay (75k + deposit)...does anyone one know a ball park rate? Don't want to tie it up in any funds or other products just there available but getting a bit of interest


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

snikpoh said:


> It all depends what account you have.
> 
> We have the Sabadell Expansion account and aren't charged for ANYTHING.
> 
> If you don't want charges and don't want to deposit the minimum, get an online account - these are completely FREE


Apparently they are STOPPING the free no charge banking with the Expansion account and going to be charging 5 euros a month to anyone with an account over the age of 31 and they are starting to charge from Dec 24th 2019.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

blondebob said:


> Apparently they are STOPPING the free no charge banking with the Expansion account and going to be charging 5 euros a month to anyone with an account over the age of 31 and they are starting to charge from Dec 24th 2019.


I've read that elsewhere but we have not had the notification (nothing in our mailboxes).

Maybe time to go for an online account where everything is FREE?


----------

